# A Little Short of the Goal – Freshwater 10/17/09



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Been watching the weather real close, as I was hoping to get out in the salt tomorrow with the cooler temps, but it looks like it’s gonna be a bit windy for the highsider.  So, instead I decided to chase that 10 pound bass again, and I’ll probably try again in the morning. 

Earlier today, I drove over to my big bass pond and was surprised to see another angler there. He was just leaving, saying he’d caught a couple small ones, but it had been really slow. :-? We talked for a bit while I rigged up, then as he got into his truck, I made my first cast. The now well-practiced, high arcing, punch through the cover cast plopped into the water and almost immediately I felt a strike! As I lifted the fish from the water, the other guy walked back up, saying he couldn’t believe that was my first cast! ;D He took my picture and then drove off…









Within five minutes, I caught another about the same size as the first, then my friend Bob pulled up in his truck. Just as he was pulling out his gear, I got a solid strike that dove immediately to the bottom and wrapped itself up in about 40 pounds of grass and weeds!  I couldn’t tell for sure how big it was until I dragged the fish and about a 5’x3’ chunk of mat close enough to grab the fish.  It was no 10 pounder, but it was worth the struggle.

















Bob and I fished for another twenty minutes, during which I caught one other of similar size to the first, before I had to go. My friend didn’t fare so well, so no pics of Bob today, sorry. :'(


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

dang man those are still some decent sized bass, keep on plugging for that big girl, you'll catch her sooner or later


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Not bad for a pond! very nice


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

10/18/09 Update...

As I said I would, I went back to the lake this morning, despite the chill, gusty conditions. Although it wasn’t bad when the sun was shining, the weather made me quite happy about my decision not to fish the salt today. In the Gheenoe it would have been a wet, miserable outing… [smiley=tinyviolin.gif]

I fished for about an hour, landing seven or eight cookie-cutter bass. : I didn’t see any monsters today [smiley=shucks.gif], but with the surface so chopped up from the wind, it was hard to see much at all. Here’s a few pictures…

































I also thought you might enjoy seeing a picture of the thick weeds and grass I’m having to contend with, in order to catch these fish.  Believe it or not, there is a bass in the middle of that mess.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I need to take my wife there. She has that casting technique down pat. ;D

Nice bass Jeff. Let me know if you ever need a hand with them.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like you got ya a healthy pond there.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I know you’re probably getting tired of all my bass reports again :, but the bite has been on fire lately!  Although I’ve really been chasing that ten pounder every day, the smaller 2-3 pound fish have been relentlessly chewing on just about anything I toss in the water. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Tonight for example, I fished from about 6:45 to 7:25, and landed 12 bass! My plan was that if I made five casts in one spot without a bite, I’d move. I never made it past four… ;D

























I had one fish that was a little larger than any of those pictured, but it was foul hooked in the head and bleeding badly. I released it immediately, rather than taking the photo. Also, even though this isn’t my regular pond, I’m starting to recognize fish I’ve caught before. The one in the first picture has a jagged scar on the inside of its mouth, kind of like a lightning bolt. I caught it two days ago as well.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

man your on fire with those bass, good job [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Alright, quit showing off and come on back to the salt.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

We may have to take the name bigfish away from Chris and give it to you ;D

Nice job. Expect a call today I may be in your area this evening.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> We may have to take the name bigfish away from Chris and give it to you  ;D
> 
> Nice job. Expect a call today I may be in your area this evening.


I just need to start taking pics of everything I catch !
26 consecutive trips catching at least on bass


----------

